
Ebook Community Wattpad Raises $17.3M, Claims Higher Engagement Than Pinterest  - huda
http://betakit.com/2012/06/06/ebook-community-wattpad-raises-17-3m-claims-higher-engagement-than-pinterest
======
debacle
I posted in another thread, but this one seems to be getting more traction:

What is the draw of the site for authors? I couldn't find anything about that
- is it just the readership? Is there an ad platform with profit sharing?

------
yumraj
They do seem to have great traction and customer engagement, both from the
number of customers and the time they spent. However, given its all free
eBooks, seems more analogous to a blog community, so am curious what their
revenue model could be in future? Perhaps selling eBooks and enabling
independent publishers, subscription from readers? Is the market big enough.
Don't think that ads is going to cut it.

~~~
patio11
Steve Jobs has decreed that if you own a channel for digital goods
distribution you can lease it out for 30% of gross.

------
jsatok
Congrats to Allen, Ivan and the team at Wattpad!

------
karanwalia
Congratulations to Allen and the team! These guy's are doing an awesome job,
and I must say are an inspiration to start-ups based out of Toronto.

------
huda
Things have been pretty exciting at the HQ! Thanks for all the support :)

------
loceng
Good job Wattpad! Congrats

------
astrodust
Why isn't the company name mentioned in the headline?

~~~
loceng
Curiosity will have more people clicking

------
verelo
Congrats to Jerry and the team!

------
pamodina
Time to celebrate!

